# Hi, I'm new!



## Kauri (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I am the happy guardian of an 8 year old orange and white kitty. He was rescued at an early age and as a result, I bottle fed him, and he has been my closest companion ever since. Unfortunately he has just been diagnosed with heart disease. I am here for support and advice. Hopefully I can make some friends along the way.

Here is my little guy.


----------



## milo11 (Feb 25, 2012)

he is absolutely precious looking...really sorry to hear about his illness. Any chance he can pull through with vet care?


----------



## PaigeGwenn (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh thats so tragic! Just look at his beautiful eyes! They pull you right in! I really hope he turns out ok!


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh bless, he's so lovely. I'm sure you will have lots of happy times in spite of the diagnosis. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kauri (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! He is beyond special to me. Heart disease is unfortunately progressive, and I am told he is in advanced stages. ): I am still learning a lot about it, so I am hoping for the best but trying to prepare myself for anything that could happen. All I can do is hope that his medicine works, so please keep your fingers and toes crossed. I would looooove a few more happy years at least, but as the vet said, it is up to my cat and the medicine at this point. Hoping, hoping, hoping!!!

Thanks for the warm welcome! Looking forward to talking with you all and getting to know your own four-legged friends.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Lucy


----------



## Violetzephyr (Feb 26, 2012)

He is so precious, I'm sorry to hear about his illness!


----------



## nighbertn (Feb 29, 2012)

I love orange cats, waned one but we ended up with a grey kitty.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your kitty looks like such a charmer, what a kind face. Good for you for rescuing and bottle feeding - that is just awesome. They don't say cats have nine lives for nothing. Here is hoping for the best. What is your beautiful kitty's name?


----------



## Kauri (Feb 19, 2012)

He definitely is a charmer and a total sweetheart. And you are very correct, that is a phrase that gives me hope, thanks for reminding me. His name is Clede, short for Cledus, named after my Granddad. (Pronounced Cleed, the name gets a lot of confusion, it's a bit odd, ha!)


----------



## P L JAM (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry Clede isn't feeling well. He's got such a sweet face. Just do the best you can for him and he will know and love you for it.


----------

